# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  TGWTDT Daniel Craig version

## JEK

Just watched the trailer on TV. 12.21.11.  

BTW, my son saw him on the street in Manhattan. Little guy gymnast frame.

----------


## marybeth

LOL so did I and was thinking of all the fans here.  Hope it's as good as the book.

----------


## JEK

_Rooney Mara plays Lisbeth Salander in the new adaptation of Stieg Larsson's novel.
_

Obsession, Reingnited 


 

_Noomi Rapace in Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows.
_
 


The Girl Past The Dragon Tattoo

----------


## JEK

Interesting article on the editing of a scene in today's NYT

----------


## JEK

We are going tonight at 7:00. Full report at 11:00.

----------


## Dennis

Chicago Tribune: 3 Stars

----------


## JEK

Baz Bar makes a nice Negroni.  I'll buy you one there in about . . .

----------


## Dennis

xpstr.

But I'll be there.

----------


## MIke R

interesting connection  to the NFL for ol Rooney Mara

----------


## andynap

> interesting connection  to the NFL for ol Rooney Mara




I watched Rooney on the Kelly Ripa show and Kelly never mentioned it. With a Giants connection I thought she would have. I think it's neat.

----------


## JEK

We loved it even thought we knew what was going to happen at every turn. A few surprises here and there too.  The acting is superb and the cinematography  brilliant.  Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails fame co-composed the soundtrack which added to the movie tremendously.

----------


## MIke R

> Originally Posted by Mike R
> 
> interesting connection  to the NFL for ol Rooney Mara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched Rooney on the Kelly Ripa show and Kelly never mentioned it. With a Giants connection I thought she would have. I think it's neat.



she is from the Maras of the Giants AND the Rooneys from the Steelers

----------


## JEK

Mara is the great-granddaughter of both Pittsburgh Steelers founder Art Rooney, Sr. and New York Giants founder Tim Mara

----------


## katva

> We loved it even thought we knew what was going to happen at every turn. A few surprises here and there too.  The acting is superb and the cinematography  brilliant.  Trent Reznor of Nine Inch Nails fame co-composed the soundtrack which added to the movie tremendously.



Oh good!  I just heard that it will be showing at the Lincoln Theater in DC for several weeks, starting Jan. 1st.  I'm going to try to get tickets...

----------


## JEK

AMC Tysons and many other locations.

----------


## katva

Oh, I know---I just thought it would be nice to see it in the historic theater downtown, and make an evening of it.  It's even playing out here in the boonies!

----------


## katva

http://www.thelincolntheatre.org/index.cfm

There are some very good restaurants in the U St. corridor (which is where I work).

The NPR report said the movie starts showing here on 1-1-12---but looks like it started yesterday, thru mid January.

----------


## JEK

We are headed downtown tonight for an evening of Christmas - drinks at the W and then cross the street for a special White House tour for media, courtesy of a friend who is a cameraman for ABC. Then a bite to eat at Michel Richard's Central. BTW, cameras are welcomed tonight, so I'll post a few shots of the WH interior all decked out when I get home.

----------


## katva

Cool!!!  Yes, do post them!  A good friend was there (at the WH) last night, and posted some beautiful pics on FB.  What a lovely evening you have planned!

----------


## marybeth

Some colleagues and I were in DC last June and had dinner at Central.  Loved it.

Have a great time....can't wait to see the pics!

----------


## JEK

We once had a big SBHO luncheon there . . .

----------


## Eve

Going to see the movie at 3:15.

----------


## JEK

Did you read the book and see the Swedish version of the movie?

----------


## katva

JEK--I read it and did see the Swedish version---liked both a LOT!  I'm curious to see if the new version is as good and "gritty"

----------


## JEK

About as gritty as a US film can be, iMHO.

----------


## marybeth

Read all 3 books and saw the Swedish film of the first.  I felt so drawn in I barely realized it wasn't in English.  Hoping to see the other 2 soon.

Probably going to see the Daniel Craig version next week.

----------


## Eve

I did read the book and I did see the original film.  This version is excellent.  And yes, very gritty.

----------


## JEK

My son is home from NYC and went to see the movie a few days ago.  Last night we watched the Swedish version from iTunes.  Interesting to see how similar and how different certain parts are in the two versions.

----------


## NHDiane

Considering the movie - didn't read the book. The gal playing the lead is intriguing.

----------


## Dennis

Saw it today. 

Loved it. 

Excellent casting. 

Rooney Mara was perfect as was Daniel Craig. 

Lisa was very skeptical. She gave it two thumbs up.

----------


## cassidain

So, what was everyone's reaction to the last scene where Lizbeth finds Blomkvist with Erika?

----------


## JEK

Unnecessary. Apparently that ending was added 3 days before the release of the film and after some of the director's buddies made the suggestion.

----------


## NYCFred

> JEK--I read it and did see the Swedish version---liked both a LOT!  I'm curious to see if the new version is as good and "gritty"



Saw Swedish version, read book.

Nothing has made me miss riding a motorcycle more than this movie...I have been promised a new one by my wife for my next birthday...LOL

----------


## JEK

The whole series -- book, Swedish movies and US movies makes me long for smoking, drinking coffee, drinking Scotch and owning Apple products. And there is one more thing . . . .

----------


## amyb

NO JOHN! No body piercings!!!

----------


## GramChop

Getting a huge honkin' dragon tattoo, Pops?

----------


## Dennis

Sandwiches?

----------


## JohnC

The last scene is pertinent to (SPOILER ALERT) the next 2 books because Lizbeth is pinning away and angry at Mikael all the way to the end of book 3. In the end of the first book, if I recall correctly, she uses the L word. (the heterosexual L word)

----------


## cassidain

That's where I was going, John. Being a TGWTDT virgin, I didn't know what the last scene might be setting up in the 2nd and 3rd books of the trilogy.

----------


## Eve

She kept in the piercings so she wouldn't have to go through it again.  I love her.  I really love her. Smart and gorgeous.

----------

